# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات الشيخ حمدي السلفي:  الأطول شرح تلخيص المفتاح لابن عربشاه الأسفرايني(11)

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى أما بعد : فهذا رفع جديد براوط متعددة للمخطوطات التي رفعها من قبل الأخ الكريم المعطاء " مشرف الشهري " جزاه الله خيرا , وقد قام بصنع الروابط الاخ الكريم مهاجي جمال/ ملتقى اهل الحديث فجزاه الله خيرا , واتفقنا على وضعها في عدة مواقع ليتم النفع وتعم الفائدة فالحمد لله كثيرا على حسن صنعه وجميل توفيقه , والله الموفق===========


بيانات المخطوط
========

عنوان المخطوط :  الأطول شرح تلخيص المفتاح للقزويني 
اسم المؤلف : عصام الدين : إبراهيم بن عربشاه الأسفرايني  المتوفى : سنة 945 ،
بداية المخطوط : الحمد لله على كل حال يستوعب مزايا الإفضال . . . الخ 
نهاية المخطوط :
اسم الناسخ :
تاريخ النسخ :
عدد الاوراق : 223
الناشر : الاخ الكريم مشرف الشهري حفظه الله
ملاحظات: قال في كشف الظنون:  وهو : شرح ممزوج عظيم  يقال له : ( الأطول ) 
==========

http://www.adrive.com/public/fed2b8e...862b2ea90.html
أو
http://shareator.net/wl7jvfsno8c4/al...a2ini.rar.html
أو
http://www.4shared.com/file/93616767...ra2inirar.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93615506...ra2inirar.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/93615143...ra2inirar.html
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/5107205/...sfara2ini.html
أو
http://www.filefactory.com/file/af6a...isfara2ini_rar
أو
http://www.sendspace.com/file/binuic
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/571814149e6b0387/
أو
http://uploaded.to/?id=lay5of
أو
http://www.load.to/tvcyEOsU9E/al2a6wal-isfara2ini.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.com/files/21033475...a2ini.rar.html


ـــ
موقع خزانة التراث العربي / إصدارات قديمة ونادرة
موقع إسنادنا / مدونة الأثبات والفهارس والمشيخات
موقع المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

----------


## بنت سالم الدمشقية

جزاكم الله خيراً على حرصكم 

وهل هناك على النت مخطوطات أخرى لنفس المؤلف

أرجو أن تفيدوني لا حرمكم الله أجر الدلالة 

أختكم بنت سالم الدمشقية

----------


## محمدداوود

الأخ أبو يعلى جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك فيكم، الروابط لا تعمل، والكتاب ضروري جدا

----------

